# Every dark cloud



## jdmser (Jan 3, 2012)

In early February of last year my boy, Simba, was diagnosed with kidney failure. He was only 7 but, had health issues most of his life so I knew we were on borrowed time. Then in Oct we found out that my wife's little girl, Chai, had right sided heart failure. When we found out the wife and I agreed that we would be taking a brake for a while if worst came to worst.









Well, worst came to worst. I knew how horrible it was going to be because we just went through it but, I didn't realize how weird it was going to be without any dogs in the house. About three days later we found ourselves online looking at breeders. I looked at several different breeds but, a lot of about Vizslas kept grabbing my attention. Then on Nov 6th I brought home Copper.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, jdmser. First let me say how sorry I am for your losses!

Copper is just a beautiful puppy! And there's another nice-looking pup lying next to him in that last photo... a pointer pup! Are they both yours? Wow!!


----------



## jdmser (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, that would be Rocket. She's my wife's new GSP baby girl. We've never been big believers in one dog house holds. I wanted a matching pair but, the wife wouldn't stand for me picking what kind of pup she would get. I glad she held her ground cause Rocket be a great addition so far. They're 20 days a part and are the best of friends.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, Rocket and Copper are both adorable! And I should have mentioned this earlier -- the human "pup" is so cute, too!!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

They are both gorgeous, and Im sure best buddies!!


Love the black head on Rocket!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your losses. What a fabulous pair of pups though! Congrats & have fun!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Always heart breaking to lose our companions. But what a sweet heart of a pup you have there. And great thread title - says it all!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

jdmser said:


> [/quote]
> 
> This picture says it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

my little man will be allowed on any furniture he wants, Heinz (kitten) is allowed and Laszlo will be a family member, i can't see me telling my newphews to stay off the couch how could i do that to my guy? I want him in the bed after the first week, cross fingers.....


----------



## frankie2010 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, I lost my GSP at 15 years old in Aug 2010 although we were all devastated by Oct we had our Viz Frankie, so great choice on the pups. Have fun. Hope to hear your updates on life with 2 puppies!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Those pics are sooooo sweet. Your two boys nosing each other is very cute. Eskimo kisses!!  

Rocket is a cute little girl too. I'm like you, I have two V's and a Liver and white GSP. Same as with your two, my three get on like a house on fire. She rules the roost at the end of the day, but let's the boys think they do till they cross "that" line....  

You will most likely find your GSP will need a little more recall training than your V will. At least, that is what I have found with mine. Zsa Zsa my little GSP, will be way out in front or in the bush and without a good recall, will just keep on tracking and get lost. Whereas, my V's will wander maybe 100 metres from me at the very most, before returning to check in with me without being called. 

Once I established the ground rules with Zsa Zsa however, she has been incredibly obedient. So hopefully, little Rocket will be the same.

Don't worry about those who say letting a dog on the furniture is bad for the dog. It's not. Once again I will say, a strong, respected leader, is the one who not only controls the resources, but also shares them. As long as you still have control over the space, it is fine and will not hurt the dogs sense of heirachy. 

My dogs, all three, are allowed on the lounge and they are welcome to sleep with me on the bed if they wish to. Sometimes they do, other times, they choose their crate or a lounge. The only stipulation, is that I control the space. So If I want that particular piece of lounge/bed/floor or whatever, I can take it without argument. 

Enjoy your new boy and girl.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

A million congrats to you and your family on your new additions! What beautiful, beautiful, beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing these


----------



## jdmser (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I know a lot of people have their own opinions about furniture and what not. I tend to take an alpha dog approach to training. If you're doing something I don't like I growl and if they cross the line they get nipped. I also forget very quickly and don't hold grudges after an incident is over. It worked well with both of our Shar Pei rescues and it's working very well with our new pups. Anyway, they've grown a lot since I took those and finally had a chance to download some new ones so here they are.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics jdmser. I'm a furniture allower too. But, I even go further and let them share the bed if they want to.  I mentioned before, I have a GSP as well as 1.3 Vizslas (I only get Ozkar a few days a week....marriage split...shared custody   ) My girl is a liver and white. But I just love the colouring of your girl. Very nice!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics...they're going to be great pals.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very handsome young dogs, Both. That's a gorgeous GSP!
Having two dogs of those breeds must be a riot at times. I gotta believe they can really wind it up at times. 

As for folks opinion about V's on furniture;
Your house, your furniture, your dogs.
Only one opinion matters.... Yours.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, those are great photos!! Lovely dogs!! 

My boy Willie has complete freedom in the house. He can get on any furniture he wants. He has proven his trustworthiness. I do reserve the right to kick him out of my favorite chair, though, when it's time to watch The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the colouring on the GSP! The solid head is so cute. 
My family had a GSP growing up (just lost him 2 months ago at age 21 (yes, really). Seems to me like a V and a GSP are the perfect pair.
A new little bundle of fur to love helps the heart heal.

P.S. I just gave in and let the pup on the sofa. They are too **** cuddly to resist. How can you not love a snuggle on a cold winters day? ;D


----------

